# Tom Daniel Hangman



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got this as a built up from ebay not long ago. We'll say I restored it although it was really a nice clean build. I did have to do some re-assembly but really expected a lot worse. The guy did a good job of packing.


























I haven't felt like starting any bigger projects right now. This seemed just right. Only problem is the boom is so tall that it won't fit in the clear cases I've been using. Anyway, it's a kit that you don't see a lot so I thought I'd share.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice looking build! I have not seen that one before.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool - nice job on the restoration


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really can't take credit for the build. Just had to show it around. It was a good deal too! :hat:


----------



## mark w (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet TD rarity,thx for showing us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's really a nice build-up! And you're right, you don't see a lot of these around, possibly because it wasn't quite as wild as some of Tom Daniel's other creations. Fortunately I already have one in my stash.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Vey nice !
I've got one of these in the stash too. It was originally the Dragon Wagon but heavily redone.
It's a cool kit...

Chris.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, I was reading about the kit. Hard to believe that it came from the Dragon Wagon. Hangman was re-issued in 1996 (probably what I have here) but I don't recall seeing it then. Probably was building tanks.

This one is sort of tame for TD but it makes me think about similar rods to be done with the AMT/Lindberg 34 Ford PU.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Rondo....That's a cool looking build...Thank's for showing it...I don't recall ever seeing any re-issues of it either....If I had,, I would have picked up a couple for sure...Through the year's, I've bought and built almost every one of Tom's kit's.....I just like their styling and cool design's.....


----------



## Dennis M 711 (Apr 22, 2020)

Great job'' im building one right now.


----------



## Laughing Gecko (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome looking build!
Anyone want to try building their own? Got one for sale on eBay, if anyone is interested. Complete in open box.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Monogram HANGMAN Custom Show Rod Model Kit RARE! Complete! In open box | eBay


Parts are still on the parts trees! (Kit is listed asused because it isopen ). Includes decal sheet. Released in 1996.



www.ebay.com


----------

